# bowtech - The Rock



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just bought one,Cabelas Bargain Cave. Anyone got opinion on this bow???


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

It is the first and only bow that I have shot so maybe my imput is not that great. I have liked it so far maybe one reason that I do like it is its a little smaller so sitting in a tree and the areas that I have hunted were very thick shelter belts so it seems like it is easier to get to the stand with a smaller bow. seems to shot good have taken one buck so far missed one buck and havent had a shot at a doe yet but hopefully soon. the missed buck is from me not judgeing the distace right. mine is set at 29 and 60lbs seems to shot good groups. hope that helps somewhat


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Bowtech makes great bows!I shoot a General myself but I've heard nothing but good things about all their bows.


----------



## Schmitz13 (Jan 12, 2010)

great bow good choice


----------

